# Pipe tobacco in humidor?



## Suzza

Can you just dump a bunch of pipe tobacco in a small spanish cedar cigar humidor? Does this effect the flavor and aging? Or is it just not something anyone does?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I have seen people store it this way either in tins or bags.
Stays moist ages just like cigar tobacco great idea.


----------



## 8ball

Just use Mason jars. They work perfectly and the tobacco will keep no problem. They are also perfect for long term aging.


----------



## Stench

I don't think this is a great idea....see link

Pipe Tobacco Storage | With Pipe and Pen

Having said that, I do use a cigar box to store my pipes when not in use. I use the tried and true mason jars for bulk/long term storage and baggies for samples


----------



## drastic_quench

It is a horrible idea. They are two different beasts entirely. Pipe tobacco is made to have all the humidity in it that it will ever need; you just have to keep it airtight.

Storing pipe tobacco in a humidor isn't good for your humi or sticks either. They'll suck up the flavors of your pipe blends.


----------



## Suzza

Ok just wondering


----------



## Z.Kramer

Mason jars are my favorite for storage, but to answer your question: yes you can do so. As DQ mentioned, cigars and pipe tobacco are two entirely different beasts, so you would have to set up different conditions. Don't keep sticks and pipe tobacco in same humidor, and keep the humidity level much lower than you would for cigars. I believe the recommended level for pipe tobacco is about 35% but I wouldn't swear to that. 

This is a pretty good idea for a tobacco that one would go to and smoke often.


----------



## commonsenseman

I would recommend against it if for no other reason than it could flavor precious tobacco to taste like cedar. While that may be good for cigars, it is not for pipe tobacco.

Also Bail-top mason jars are very easy to come by, cheap, & work great for tobacco that gets smoked often. I have some that's been in one for a year & is still plenty moist.










Regular canning jars are _hands down_ the best long-term solution though.


----------



## drastic_quench

Suzza said:


> Ok just wondering


My venom wasn't directed at you. It just irks me to see bad advice.


----------



## Z.Kramer

To clarify, I am imagining this to keep a handful or two of tobacco you smoke everyday in. For short term storage and easy access.


----------



## 5280Nomad

Stench said:


> I don't think this is a great idea....see link
> 
> Pipe Tobacco Storage | With Pipe and Pen
> 
> Having said that, I do use a cigar box to store my pipes when not in use. I use the tried and true mason jars for bulk/long term storage and baggies for samples


Thank you for the link! It was a good read. Learned a bunch about pipe tobacco storage.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I've always heard not to mix the two because pipe tobacco requires much less humidity.


----------



## Cigary

JohnBrody15 said:


> I've always heard not to mix the two because pipe tobacco requires much less humidity.


You would be correct....put your tobacco in a mason jar. Cigar tobacco is stored in humidors at 60 - 70 RH....pipe tobacco is usually in the low 50's and it needs to be sealed in the original tins or as I said ....mason jars. Keep the temps between 60 and 80...stability is your friend.


----------

